# Wayland ROW Deletion



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have just did my daily check on Wayland Games to check on the status of the ROW section and to my surprise it has been deleted.

Now before i go half cocked can someone else confirm this.

Thanks


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

Same - there is no ROW folder. I emailed yesterday, got a very quick response as follows: 

Hi Simon from the hated lands! (though not by us!)

Unfortunately the timescale will be better defined once we move into the new warehouse. for full and latest updates please be sure to keep us bookmarked on facebook and/or the newsletter. We will update everyone as soon as more details are forthcoming.

Thanks

I'm hoping that this may be either a glitch, or a return to service for us ROW types.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Callistarius said:


> Same - there is no ROW folder. I emailed yesterday, got a very quick response as follows:
> 
> Hi Simon from the hated lands! (though not by us!)
> 
> ...


I got a response on their facebook page.


Kenneth, it hasn't been deleted. What we did last night is to remove, for clarity purposes, those categories that currently contain no products. If you look on the GW main category you'll see there is a link to the ROW category still in the... text at the top and it is still available on our website here: http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/games-workshop/rest-of-world-customers/cat_956.html it's just the navigation to it has been removed due to it having no products.See more

Now i went onto their Web Site again to check that section and it reads as follows

Rest of World Customers


This category is for our Rest of the world customers to shop for GW products. Over the coming weeks this section will be populated with our available stock and updates on availablity.
You should see updates here daily once we reopen after the weekend. We hope you like what you find here over the next few days 


There are no products in this category.

Now this particular message has been up since the latter part of June unaltered


Now my frustrations is this why would you direct folk to this message when it is clearly 3 or mor months old, that is not being helpful.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Remember folks, this isn't an easy thing for them to do. They'll get around to it, you just have to be patient, the wait will be worth it I'm sure!


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been very patient with them...I'm getting tired of waiting, I have a nice little list of stuff i would be interested in buying from them, but I cant, and not having any updates in several months is annoying...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Remember folks, this isn't an easy thing for them to do. They'll get around to it, you just have to be patient, the wait will be worth it I'm sure!


 
We all undestand what Wayland has gone through, but why is it they can list Dreadfleet during this tough time and yet has not been able to put one product on their ROW site, they have listed a whole plethora of new product since late June, while we here hoping for at least one product on the ROW section get NADDA.

There is a concensus that Wayland has killed off the ROW, surely they can at this time make a firm announcement, even if it is a few months down the track.

*It would be better if Wayland says for example.*

"We here at Wayland announce that the ROW section will begin as of 12GMT on the 1st February 2012"

As i have said it does not help when we are directed to some glib message that was put up in late June. Please read the message.


----------



## Viryn (Mar 14, 2010)

There are other sites.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

One thing you have to remember is that the RoW designated stock needs a separate space in their warehouse. Wayland have said a few times now that they don't have the space in their current warehouse to add RoW stock, and won't until they move into their new warehouse. The new warehouse needs some work done to it so they can move in

Also Achaylus, this must be the second or third time you've knocked Wayland for not giving a definitive date for their RoW stock. While I can understand how you feel, you must be patient. Wayland have said multiple times that avoiding GW's embargo is no easy feat, and that they won't add stock to the RoW section until they move into their new warehouse. Be patient.


----------



## rich1231 (Sep 6, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> We all undestand what Wayland has gone through, but why is it they can list Dreadfleet during this tough time and yet has not been able to put one product on their ROW site, they have listed a whole plethora of new product since late June, while we here hoping for at least one product on the ROW section get NADDA.
> 
> There is a concensus that Wayland has killed off the ROW, surely they can at this time make a firm announcement, even if it is a few months down the track.
> 
> ...


We have posted multiple times that this has to wait until we have space, we dont have enough room at the current warehouse and have to wait until we move. We had intended to move before now, but the warehouse we were moving to had a significant issue found at the last minute. The new warehouse has significant building works taking place and as they might be late etc to give a specific date for when the ROW solution is in place would be insane. The Warehouse is a massive investment for us, we cannot wait to move but stuff takes time.

I'm not sure how many times we should post the same message, if it hasnt changed, what do you expect us to do, post it every day?

Consensus that we have killed off ROW?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Just my 2c, but maybe change the message in the ROW section of your website to reflect what you've mentioned about moving to the new warehouse?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

To be fair to Wayland, despite my lack of attention when reading 'newsletter' emails from everywhere (wayland and FW get more attention than the gym, TA, news, etc) I knew that they were waiting for more warehouse space for teh ROW stock. I'm pretty sure it's been stated multiple times, and like they've said, it'd be repeating the same message.

Maybe it's just me, but if they're waiting for the space, and they've not changed the message, I'd figure they'd still be waiting for space.

If someone with my attention span can get that message I'm sure everyone else can :wink:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am extremely happy to know that Wayland looks like to have its ROW section up and running from about Late January to early February.


----------

